# ABS light on constantly B4 passat



## Reaganomics (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi,
Is this a common event.
Has anyone dealt with this before.
Thank you!!


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: ABS light on constantly B4 passat (Reaganomics)*

I believe if you unplug your MAF sensor the same thing happens. Run a Scan and see if you have a MAF code and check to make sure the sensor is plugged in properly. May not be the problem but it is a little something to check--


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: ABS light on constantly B4 passat (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_I believe if you unplug your MAF sensor the same thing happens. Run a Scan and see if you have a MAF code and check to make sure the sensor is plugged in properly. May not be the problem but it is a little something to check-- 

huh? maf codes = abs issues?
abs issues are bad sensors, bad computer, bad speed rings, torn cable etc......


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: ABS light on constantly B4 passat (Road_Ralley)*

Really --- unplug your MAF sensor, start your car and let me know what idiot lights come-on in your dash. If you don't see the ABS light, you have a bigger problem than the MAF. 
ABS (the traction control light)


----------



## Reaganomics (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: ABS light on constantly B4 passat (Reaganomics)*

thanks!!


----------



## .:R32ned (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: ABS light on constantly B4 passat (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_Really --- unplug your MAF sensor, start your car and let me know what idiot lights come-on in your dash. If you don't see the ABS light, you have a bigger problem than the MAF. 
ABS (the traction control light)

I have a similar problem as the OP... I just put some new wheels on and 1 mile down the road my ESP/ASR started freaking out. I turned it off and then the ABS light went on permenantly shortly afterwards. Now, upon startup, I get an ABS light that wont clear the check cycle, and the ESP/ASR clears but then turns itself off (ESP off warning light on). Any ideas?


----------

